# Are Audi and VW wheel locks and lug nuts the same?



## benathon (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm planning on buying a set of wheels from a Audi TT 18" RS4's. The seller told me that I don't need his wheel locks and lug nuts, but will mine fit? I have a VW Beetle with a bolt pattern of 5 X 100


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Are Audi and VW wheel locks and lug nuts the same? (benathon)*

TT and Mk IV-same platform same OEM lug hdw.
Be careful if the wheels are replicas and not truly
OEM.

m
m

*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*







FAQ-Wheel Tech







FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


----------



## benathon (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Are Audi and VW wheel locks and lug nuts the same? ([email protected])*

So do I need to have his lug lock thing? Or will mine be fine? Thanks alot


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Are Audi and VW wheel locks and lug nuts the same? (benathon)*

If you're talking about the "key" for the wheel locks, you'll need the one that goes with the corresponding locks. If you're talking about the lock itself, they should be interchangable, just make sure you end up with the right key.


----------

